# teacher that had sex with young boy gets off..



## UtahCrip (Mar 21, 2006)

ORLANDO, Fla. - State prosecutors decided Tuesday to drop charges against a former Tampa teacher accused of having sex with a 14-year-old middle school student.

The decision means Debra Lafave won?t go to trial and the victim won?t have to testify.

Prosecutors announced the decision hours after a judge rejected a plea deal that would have meant no prison time for Lafave. ?Quite frankly, if the allegations against the defendant are true, the agreed-upon sentence shoccs the conscience of this court,? said Marion County Circuit Judge Hale Stancil.


--------------------------------------------------------


kids need to stop snitching now a days. if i was young and i got up in some nice looking teacher i'd keep that shit to myself. no braging to the homies about it. wouldnt want to lose a jumpoff that can give me a's and shit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 21, 2006)

This is silly there is no way it qualifies as "Rape". That 14 year old was having the time of his life.


----------



## lilmew (Mar 21, 2006)

i have to say that thought it sounds a lil crooked that i have to decline i wouldn't wanna have to bribe my teacher with sex just to get an a. i think thats just stupid there are other ways of getting a's.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2006)

This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes.  If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 21, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes.  If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.


if the girl looked grown then i wouldnt trip. also if it's a state with a lower age of consent.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 21, 2006)

What i wanna know is how in the world did they find out about this


----------



## legan (Mar 21, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes.  If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.



Aye but that seems to be the way of things now, equal rights my ass. You can't beat a women without serious punishment but a woman can beat a man and get away pretty freely and the guy gets laughed at and called a pussy lol.

But yeah this is stupid, what is the World comming to today -_-


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 21, 2006)

NU-KazeKage said:
			
		

> What i wanna know is how in the world did they find out about this



Hey man, if my stupid friend told me he did the teacher I would probably rat the bastard out too if I wasn't getting any and he was.  That'll show that wench.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heh, the darnest things happen these days. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2006)

I feel for the children hurt in this.

I mean, the girl was only 14, she was raped and abused! Shameful! I bet she was coerced into sex somehow, by that vile man! I want his nuts on a stick tomorrow!

At least, that's what I'd be saying it it was a man having sex with a girl... but since it's not... WAY TO GO BIG DOGGY! Yeah, that guy is a playa!

Equal rights = equal punishment. I say render her barren.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm glad that wonderful woman got off

Now if only I could find a teacher like that, nay a _dream maker_ that would allow me into her secret places I could die a happy man


----------



## vanh (Mar 21, 2006)

i just can't believe that she got off . The boy is only 14 . She looks like a slut to me.


----------



## lucky (Mar 21, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i just can't believe that she got off . The boy is only 14 . She looks like a slut to me.




yeah.... i wish i banged her in high school.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 21, 2006)

I wish I had teachers like that back in High School.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 21, 2006)

> This is silly there is no way it qualifies as "Rape". That 14 year old was having the time of his life.



I know plenty of girls that enjoyed doing it with older men as well.

But the law is sexist that way.


----------



## Gflow (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, that boy is a snitch.

Jeez, if I ever banged my hot teacher, I would not say shit.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 21, 2006)

that teacher is hot., i wish i was 14.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Mar 21, 2006)

Despite her looks, what she did was wrong. It still qualifies, as statuary rape if you ask me


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 21, 2006)

She looks like my mom did around when I was born.  So, I'll keep the sex-with-teacher fantasy scenario defaulted to the hot teachers I've had.  (They tought me non-sexual things, sadly).

Ah, Mrs. Jones, you're still number one.

Oh, and since she was in a position of power (ie. teacher) she did commit statutory rape.  Even here in Canada, where the age of consent is 14, there's a clause, when one person is under 18, that requires no sexual relations when one party is in a position of power.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 21, 2006)

If any 14 year old, male or female, gets molested then justice must be served against the person who did it.

Unless the 14 year olds say under oath that they enjoyed it. In that case the person who did it should receive a sack of cash and a months pass to Papa Johns Pizza for making dreams come true.


----------



## Splintered (Mar 22, 2006)

The kid was still in Middle School.  The thought of a teacher getting it on with her middleschool student really disturbs me; she was in a position of power, like someone said.

How do you _initiate_ this sort of thing anyway?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 22, 2006)

That student is one lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> That student is one lucky son of a bitch.



I second this


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 22, 2006)

You know...the title of this thread is really freaking ironic.


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 22, 2006)

According to the article, the boy's parent's didn't press charges because they felt bringing her to court would emotionally scar the boy by making him testify. And she is on probation for ~7 years. The case isn't quite as sexist as it may originally seem.


----------



## semperfi (Mar 22, 2006)

not bad not bad at all.....
i think she's got the moves!!
face down ass up


----------



## Vaizard (Mar 22, 2006)

Doesn't matter if the kid liked it, she still broke the law.  14 year olds aren't of the age of consent.  The truth is, the prosecuter in the case would have gone forward if it was a 14 year old girl and the teacher were a man.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 22, 2006)

In a similar article, I saw a pic in which she modeled in a car magazine while wearing a bikini. She must really be into shouta if she sought to teach that kid a few "life" lessons. It is a double-standard though. Rather than guys feeling sorry for him, most are either cheering for him or envious of him.XD I'm neutral about it though. I'm sure that many guys here fantasized about their attractive female teachers around that age, and after, too. While most guys probably would've been surprised if that sort of thing happened to them, they would still enjoy the satisfaction and sexual gratification from it. Of course, there's probably more to it, but I don't feel like thinking too deeply about that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2006)

Lucky bastard, people need to stop whining about age, just because he is 14 doesnt mean that he got forced or anything, is it illegal for a 18 year old to screw a 16 year old, just wondering


----------



## Shogun (Mar 22, 2006)

depends where you are in the world...in england that is fine. 

The title of this thread isn't that good a discription of what the article is about. I mean, i saw the title and thought, yeah, the perv would 'get off' if you know what i mean...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> depends where you are in the world...in england that is fine.
> 
> The title of this thread isn't that good a discription of what the article is about. I mean, i saw the title and thought, yeah, the perv would 'get off' if you know what i mean...


Thank god XD, the kid probably asked his parents to drop the charges XD she was too good for him XD


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 22, 2006)

that teacher looks really beautiful and young...

Mwahahaha..I can't belive that she had sex with a little boy


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

Well i would have fucked her.

But still a man got 4 years for slapping an ass and she got off, this proves the law is sexist.

Tell me what would happen if a male teacher did that to a female at the age of 16 even.


----------



## niko (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyways, this is old news.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

^^^ yeh i know now, the kid is now 16, which means he was probably close to what, 15 at the time.

Really he wasnt raped, he made a choice to sleep with her, but she was the adult and knew better, she should have said no.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> This is silly there is no way it qualifies as "Rape". That 14 year old was having the time of his life.


 Agree with this one


----------



## Heldensheld (Mar 22, 2006)

It's out of love, dickheads!


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

lol best thread title ever.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

The reason i think it is wrong.

If a male teacher slept with a 14 year old girl and she was willing for it, what would happen to him?

She should go to prison imo, regardless of the fact he wanted it, she is an adult and it was her place to say no.


----------



## niko (Mar 22, 2006)

Gangsters read the news? Thats a first. 

On topic; The teacher wont be allowed to teach in all states, her life is over just because she wanted to sex a 14 year old child. Messed up world.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if the boy was enjoying at that time. 

-

Will he feel guilty?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder how many people in this thread wished that they were that boy...!


----------



## Dommy (Mar 22, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people in this thread wished that they were that boy...!



I know you are one of them, Ita.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep... I am one of them.

This world is a bad place 

Deery, don't let your mind get infected.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 22, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Gangsters read the news? Thats a first.
> 
> On topic; The teacher wont be allowed to teach in all states, her life is over just because she wanted to sex a 14 year old child. Messed up world.


when it's about a fine teacher sexing up a student i does.


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> Yep... I am one of them.
> 
> This world is a bad place
> 
> Deery, don't let your mind get infected.


 
reading the title only made her mind infected


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> reading the title only made her mind infected


Lol... True...

There's no stopping it.

Even 12 year olds are reading it


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Lol... True...
> 
> There's no stopping it.
> 
> Even 12 year olds are reading it


 
i just care about Deery .


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 22, 2006)

it's morning time and 11 people were checcing this out.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 22, 2006)

I say she should receive any punishment a male rapist would've received. And she's not that pretty either. *dodge tomatoes*


----------



## niko (Mar 22, 2006)

> Even 12 year olds are reading it.




Yes, we can read.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 22, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> I say she should receive any punishment a male rapist would've received. And she's not that pretty either. *dodge tomatoes*



Take this, HG!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> I say she should receive any punishment a male rapist would've received. And she's not that pretty either. *dodge tomatoes*




Nah, she is fuckable. Still given she should have said no to the boy, it is kind of obvious what eh would say.

It the sameway i wouldnt sleep with someone with her first time with me if she was pissed out her head.


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 22, 2006)

terrible...just terrible
what a story...people nowadays


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 22, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Take this, HG!


*Eats the tomato*

You sure got alot of smileys, Deery.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Yes, we can read.





			
				blk sasuke said:
			
		

> terrible...just terrible
> what a story...people nowadays


I would... Lol... Brutally honest.


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL
like i said...lol...people nowadays


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol... But, come on... That's like... Like having it on a platter...


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 22, 2006)

lol...yeah...dinner is served


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol... I knew you would.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 22, 2006)

You guys........are having fun?!?!?!


----------



## EXhack (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't believe the double standard these days. i.e.: Girl has sex with teacher= Statuatory Rape, but Guy has sex with teacher= F***ing lucky guy?

Like CMX said: Equal rights = Equal punishment

PS: She looks like a cheap prostitute.


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 22, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Lol... I knew you would.



had too...it was right there...on a plate...waiting!!!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

Im not sure, i probably wouldnt care so much if my boy child was going out with an 18 year old girl, but if my daughter similar age was doing it i would freak.

I guess it is similar with this case, i mean given the situation i would take that chance, and blackmail her after.

Still i think she should get prison sentence, in someways she took advantage of the child because most school children would feel that way, it was her place to say no.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes.  If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.



Thats the society we live in.. one of double standards and leniance.. It sucks..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeh she should go down ive made my decission on it.

Whilst the guy was willing, she should have remembered that must kids would, she is the adult he is a child. Statetory rape it is.


----------



## Trias (Mar 22, 2006)

Where is that divine justice shit... I sometimes wonder...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 22, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Gangsters read the news? Thats a first.
> 
> On topic; The teacher wont be allowed to teach in all states, her life is over just because she wanted to sex a 14 year old child. Messed up world.



Her life's hardly over. She's got plenty of other opportunities. There's Playboy, Penthouse, and porno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't forget prostitution, and selling children in Bangkok! 

I'm sure she'll get rich from this. Book deal, interviews, movies, etc.. You name it. Ok, well maybe a book deal at the most, it doesn't seem movie worthy.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 22, 2006)

> Ok, well maybe a book deal at the most, it doesn't seem movie worthy.



I could see it now Cmx.

A young single causasian woman teacher, struggling with her bipolar disorder. Struck with a lust with one of her minor students.

Driven to passion by a grave illness can she overcome her struggle.

A lifetime orginal movie based on real events watch it Saturday at nine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2006)

LegionOfTheUnderworld said:
			
		

> I could see it now Cmx.
> 
> A young single causasian woman teacher, struggling with her bipolar disorder. Struck with a lust with one of her minor students.
> 
> ...


Who says that she has a illness? o_O


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 22, 2006)

> Who says that she has a illness? o_O



The news article...

Am I the only person who reads everything?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 22, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Ok, well maybe a book deal at the most, it doesn't seem movie worthy.



It does seem porn movie worthy though.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who says that she has a illness? o_O




Yeh they were trying to say it was her inner child.

My thought is she wanted the forbiden fruit, her fucking a child was wrong and thats what she liked the fact that she was doing something illegal, to her it probably felt ''dirty''

Still i would fuck her an keep it secret, at the sametime she should go down, most students would fuck her thats how people my age are, she should be the responsible one and say no.


----------



## DesertLily (Mar 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who says that she has a illness? o_O


4 out of 5 doctors.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh she should go down ive made my decission on it.
> 
> Whilst the guy was willing, she should have remembered that must kids would, she is the adult he is a child. Statetory rape it is.



I don't think it's rape at all. I remember at 14 I was completely capable of deciding these sorts of things (and that age I would of said yes, as would almost any other 14 year old boy).

I understand a "double standard" comes to mind here...But I don't consider something rape as long as both are willing to do it and we are at a certain age and 14 is mature enough. 

I also don't get how this was "harmful" to the boy overall. He would have to be a strange little boy to be someone psychologically harmed over this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2006)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> 4 out of 5 doctors.


Sooo, If you just have sex with a person younger then you like her then you have a mental illness, Ever thought that she was forced or something, or maybt that they actually had a sort of relationship going on, all you guys know is that they fucked, you all think she just suddenly decided "hey il fuck this kid now"


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

> I don't think it's rape at all. I remember at 14 I was completely capable of deciding these sorts of things (and that age I would of said yes, as would almost any other 14 year old boy).



it is statetory rape, she has a better state of mind than he does, he is 14 it is pretty clear how he would think and she took advantage of it.



> I also don't get how this was "harmful" to the boy overall. He would have to be a strange little boy to be someone psychologically harmed over this.



Yeh i would be estatic that i got some of her pie, down and simple.

At the sametime, looking at is from a legal angle, it isnt exctable, she was at a diffrent stage, he is young he would feel that way, it is questionable if he would have done it at an older age ( i would have i dont friggin care)


----------



## Jae StyleS (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow..!

That's like the hottest teacher I've ever seen. I hope she goes to my school.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2006)

She should have fucked me instead, i wouldnt grass, i would keep it silent, prolong that shit as long as possible.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 22, 2006)

The girl is pretty. . 
I bet the boy should really be considered lucky. XD


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 22, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I don't think it's rape at all. I remember at 14 I was completely capable of deciding these sorts of things (and that age I would of said yes, as would almost any other 14 year old boy).


Too bad US law--I'm not sure if this is federal; I think it's state law--doesn't agree with you.  I think there are some states that allow consentual sex between 14 year-olds and adults (Iowa comes to mind) under the right circumstances, but not when the adults are teachers, doctors, bosses, etc.  In fact, upon looking up the age of consent in Florida, it's clearly 18 in this case.  So this is statutory rape.

The major gripe here is Florida's laws aren't applied equally between the sexes.  Florida can set the age of consent to whatever they want, but at least apply it it with equality in mind.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Gangsters read the news? Thats a first.
> 
> On topic; The teacher wont be allowed to teach in all states, her life is over just because she wanted to sex a 14 year old child. Messed up world.


 
Actually she'll probably end up making a shitload of money off this by selling the rights to her story.

She should be in jail.

I'll say it again, if this were a man, people would be rioting when they found out the charges were dropped.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 22, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> I'll say it again, if this were a man, people would be rioting when they found out the charges were dropped.



Imagine if this was a black male teacher, and the student was a 14 year old white girl. The jury and the prosecution would've both pushed for his execution.


----------



## niko (Mar 22, 2006)

> Actually she'll probably end up making a shitload of money off this by selling the rights to her story.



All I'm saying is that her profession as an educator is history.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 22, 2006)

Deep In The Ocean said:
			
		

> that teacher looks really beautiful and young...
> 
> Mwahahaha..I can't belive that she had sex with a little boy



Maybe the "little" boy was big in pants.


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Mar 22, 2006)

In my country, it's called "BIG FREAKIN' AWSOME LUCK". 

Only in USA something like this appears and, in actual New Mutants comic stories, Josh "Elixir" Foley is f*****' with Rahne "Wolfsbane" Sinclair. I'll report them.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 22, 2006)

thats a nice teacher

the boy gave new meaning to "teachers pet"


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 22, 2006)

Didnt we have a thread about how a man went to jail for patting a girl on the ass for like what 6 years?

Where's all those women activist in here defending this....


----------



## legan (Mar 22, 2006)

Whoever said that he's the legal age of concent in the UK is kinda right but still that's illegal.

Anyone above the age of 18 cn't have sex with anyone below the age of 16 otherwise it's peadophileness(sp?)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that her profession as an educator is history.


 
Does that really matter at this point?  She still got off with a MUCH lighter sentence then she should have, a MUCH lighter sentence then any man in that situation would have received.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Mar 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Imagine if this was a black male teacher, and the student was a 14 year old white girl. The jury and the prosecution would've both pushed for his execution.




thats a really bad comparison

because, male to female "rape" is completely different from female to male "rape" whether they said yes or not. :\

btw, i think its kind of slack, i mean the boy probably had the time of his life, stupid fkn parents


----------



## Key (Mar 22, 2006)

old news, LOL but better late then never.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 22, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> old news, LOL but better late then never.


it happened yesterday. the charges being dropped aint old news.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 22, 2006)

> male to female "rape" is completely different from female to male "rape" whether they said yes or not.



How is it different?

A girl goes up to a male teacher. Grabs his cock. He gets turned on. bangs her on the desk. She has the orgasm of her life. He goes to jail.

A female teacher goes up to a boy and has sex with his probaly barely formed penis and then blames it on a disorder and has house arrest?

And like I said above a guy got 5 years in prison for just a slap on some girls butt that wasnt a minor. Seriously we need to reevaulate this equal rights thing.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 23, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> Maybe the "little" boy was big in pants.



Impossible!! Boys around age 10 to 17 don't have big p***s


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 23, 2006)

> Impossible!! Boys around age 10 to 17 don't have big p***s




Not really they stop growing around 17/18


----------



## Jonas (Mar 23, 2006)

One word: score! 

I would so do it with my students if they were goodlooking 17+ too


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 23, 2006)

LegionOfTheUnderworld said:
			
		

> Not really they stop growing around 17/18


lol

when I showered together with my cousin whos 10 yearold, I saw his p***s really small.., like a little finger.


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 23, 2006)

lol...this thread is just getting even more funny with the conversations going on! why are people talking about 10 year old p****?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> thats a really bad comparison
> 
> because, male to female "rape" is completely different from female to male "rape" whether they said yes or not. :\
> 
> btw, i think its kind of slack, i mean the boy probably had the time of his life, stupid fkn parents




No it isnt a bad comparison, the two things are the same.

Because she is a woman she shouldnt get of any lighter, because the child is a boy instead of a girl she shouldnt get of any lighter.

This highlights the double standards in society.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> when I showered together with my cousin whos 10 yearold, I saw his p***s really small.., like a little finger.




You had a shower with him? Or was it a bath? 10 years old? And having a naked women in his bathroom. 



> Does that really matter at this point? She still got off with a MUCH lighter sentence then she should have, a MUCH lighter sentence then any man in that situation would have received.



Yes, I know that, but what you're saying and what I was implying are abit far fetched.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> thats a really bad comparison
> 
> because, male to female "rape" is completely different from female to male "rape" whether they said yes or not. :\
> 
> btw, i think its kind of slack, i mean the boy probably had the time of his life, stupid fkn parents


 
I too am curious as to how it's different, either way they still had sex with someone under the age of consent, it doesn't matter if they're male or female.


----------



## Zodd (Mar 23, 2006)

There should be a double standard. Boys and girls have biological differences, and to treat them the same is foolish. Heck, why not for equality's sake put urinals in the girls bathroom?


For men sex has no repurcussions assuming the girl has no STDs. It's a comming of age (no pun intended) ceremony for men. Fact: women cannot forcibly rape men. It's anatomically impossible. And a 14 year old boy has a reasonable chance of escaping a women if he chooses.

A women is different because a 14 year old girl has no chance of overpowering a grown man and can be raped, unlike men. Also women have the huge repurcussion of pregnancy, something a 14 year old girl has not had time to think about at that age. 

A women cannot rape a boy, but a man can rape a girl.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

Rape is when you force a person to have sex, force her by physical action or violent acts, and I doubt a female could do that to a man, very unlikely.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 23, 2006)

It's called Statutory rape ..

Statutory rape: sexual intercourse with a girl or a boy who has not reached the age of consent (even if both parties participate willingly.)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

> There should be a double standard. Boys and girls have biological differences, and to treat them the same is foolish. Heck, why not for equality's sake put urinals in the girls bathroom?
> 
> 
> For men sex has no repurcussions assuming the girl has no STDs. It's a comming of age (no pun intended) ceremony for men. Fact: women cannot forcibly rape men. It's anatomically impossible. And a 14 year old boy has a reasonable chance of escaping a women if he chooses.
> ...



No im sick of all this shit, they complain so much for equal rights, yet they arent willing to except the cons that come with it.

The fact is she was a teacher, most boys would be willing to do what he did, she knew that and played on it.

It was statutory rape as he wasnt at an old enough age, where his decission would be the same anywhere through his life.



> For men sex has no repurcussions assuming the girl has no STDs. It's a comming of age (no pun intended) ceremony for men. Fact: women cannot forcibly rape men. It's anatomically impossible. And a 14 year old boy has a reasonable chance of escaping a women if he chooses.



If a 14 year old boy shagged a woman on his own will and a girl did the samething they are exactly the same. Who are you to say sex has diffrent meanings for men, saying it is less than what females would have it for. The fact is both boy and girl would choose to do what they did.



> A women is different because a 14 year old girl has no chance of overpowering a grown man and can be raped, unlike men. Also women have the huge repurcussion of pregnancy, something a 14 year old girl has not had time to think about at that age.



Yet she could think to have sex, regardless i will turn what you say, suppose the boy go the teacher pregnant, somewhat same situation too young to be a parent.



> A women cannot rape a boy, but a man can rape a girl.



Actually a woman can rape a boy, there was a case where a woman did just that.


----------



## DesertLily (Mar 23, 2006)

That stuff about a woman not being able to rape a boy/man/whatever?  That's bullshit.  There are many, MANY more men who get raped by a woman every year than you think.  Just because women are supposedly weaker does not mean that they are unable of overpowering a man.  And a penis can go hard, even if the man doesn't want to have sex.

Besides, statutory rape isn't overpowering someone who doesn't want to have sex, it's having sex with someone who is under the age of consent.  There is NO reason why a woman should get off on statutory rape and a man can't.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Rape is when you force a person to have sex, force her by physical action or violent acts, and I doubt a female could do that to a man, very unlikely.


 
Apparently you're unfamiliar with the term statutory rape, anyone over the age of consent who has sex with someone under the age of consent has committed rape.

A 14 year old cannot consent to sex just like an 8 year old cannot consent to sex.

If children could consent to sex then child molestors have committed no crime since they could easily trick the child into consent.


----------



## TenTigerz (Mar 23, 2006)

*Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?*




			
				Deep In The Ocean said:
			
		

> Impossible!! Boys around age 10 to 17 don't have big p***s


What the heck R U talking about? Not to brag or nuthin', I can't believe I'm the only boy in the world whom began physically maturing early!
Gomennasai, I just found that statement to be, well, assinine.


----------



## ez (Mar 23, 2006)

she's fucking hot. If I was in that kid's situation I wouldn't have said shit. However, it's still rape and now that she's been caught, she has to serve some time before she fulfills other kid's dreams  

I don't know of one guy that would turn that would have woman down


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 23, 2006)

Man, I would love having a teacher like that XD


----------



## DesertLily (Mar 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> DesertLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone doesn't watch their toothpaste ads!


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> Apparently you're unfamiliar with the term statutory rape, anyone over the age of consent who has sex with someone under the age of consent has committed rape.
> 
> A 14 year old cannot consent to sex just like an 8 year old cannot consent to sex.
> 
> If children could consent to sex then child molestors have committed no crime since they could easily trick the child into consent.




I'm well aware of that, I was just pointing out my explanation on rape in general, just incase a few did not understand what it meant.

But putting the laws aside, I would think the boy would be mature enough to decide for himself and say whats on his mind, however when the law comes in play all of that is neglected. 

This type of rape is more like taking advantage of a child, nothing is being forced upon him.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of that, I was just pointing out my explanation on rape in general, just incase a few did not understand what it meant.
> 
> But putting the laws aside, I would think the boy would be mature enough to decide for himself and say whats on his mind, however when the law comes in play all of that is neglected.




No he was not of age, she played on the fact that he was a student to seduce him.

She had the oppurtunity to go for him because he was a student, i think the whole situation is wrong.

If an 18 year old male slept with a 14 year old girl, he would be sent to prison.

If a man slaps a womans ass he gets 4 years.

If a 24 year old teacher sleeps with a 14 year old student on multiple occassions she gets of scott free.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> If a man slaps a womans ass he gets 4 years.



Columbia much? 



> If a 24 year old teacher sleeps with a 14 year old student on multiple occassions she gets of scott free.



It was voluntarily, although that dosen't cut it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> It was voluntarily, although that dosen't cut it.



Why are you even pursuing this?  We've already established that he is beneath the age of consent, so wether or not he volunteered doesn't mean anything.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Why are you even pursuing this?  We've already established that he is beneath the age of consent, so wether or not he volunteered doesn't mean anything.






> It was voluntarily, *although that dosen't cut it.*



FTW? MSG? ​


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

> It was voluntarily, although that dosen't cut it.



That why it's called statutory rape.

I could get a 5 year old to voluntare sex with me, but is manipulation playing on the fact that they are somewhat naive.

That is what she was guilty on, manipulating his teenage feelings.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> For men sex has no repurcussions assuming the girl has no STDs. It's a comming of age (no pun intended) ceremony for men. Fact: women cannot forcibly rape men. It's anatomically impossible. And a 14 year old boy has a reasonable chance of escaping a women if he chooses.


You do know how babies are made, right?  This is the main crux of age of consent laws, not STDs.  Or do you think these boys who have children have no responsibility?  (Often the responsibility is shifted to the boys parents till the father is older).

There are very serious consequences to sex beyond STDs.  The US governments (states) makes these laws because it dosen't feel people below the age of consent can fully understand of deal with the problems.  This is a case where the the penalties of violating these laws are not equal between the sexes, even though boy-fathers' lives are seriously changed, as girl-mothers' lives are.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> That why it's called statutory rape.
> 
> I could get a 5 year old to voluntare sex with me, but is manipulation playing on the fact that they are somewhat naive.
> 
> That is what she was guilty on, manipulating his teenage feelings.




I understand that. Till what age is this applied on?


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I understand that. Till what age is this applied on?


It varies from state to state in the US (just like it varies from country to country).  I think it's 18 in Florida.  Or maybe 16.

Also, the US is funny in that (as far as I've read) it has an age of consent for its citizens visiting other countries.  18, I believe.  I don't know if it is enforced on adults as well as people under the age, but it's still odd.

Edit: yes, US citizens while abroad can't have sex with people under 18, even if it's legal in the country they are currently residing in.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> I think it's 18 in Florida. Or maybe 16.




Incredible, it's like they dont have a mind of their own, but rules are rules.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Incredible, it's like they dont have a mind of their own, but rules are rules.




No it is done for a reason.

Whilst some 14 year olds might make a reasonably decission, some wont, and lets face it 14 year olds are not maturist of people.

14 is still a young age were the person could be tricked, if the age were lower my pedos would target them manipulate them and they would get away with it since the child would have consented.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Incredible, it's like they dont have a mind of their own, but rules are rules.


Where are you?  Most countries have an age of sexual consent law(s).  For similar reasons children are not allowed to vote, etc.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No it is done for a reason.
> 
> Whilst some 14 year olds might make a reasonably decission, some wont, and lets face it 14 year olds are not maturist of people.
> 
> 14 is still a young age were the person could be tricked, if the age were lower my pedos would target them manipulate them and they would get away with it since the child would have consented.




I'm talking about 18 year olds here, arn't they _supposed_ to be considered as adults? I think a criminal would be charged with statutory rape if (s)he had sex with someone between the ages of 1-16. Not older.




> Where are you? Most countries have an age of sexual consent law(s). For similar reasons children are not allowed to vote, etc.



I'm in France, I know they do have these laws.


----------



## kapsi (Mar 23, 2006)

lolol          .


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> lolol          .




Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Incredible, it's like they dont have a mind of their own, but rules are rules.


 
What do _you_ think the age of consent should be?


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> What do _you_ think the age of consent should be?




17 and above.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> 17 and above.




Then why were you saying the boy wasnt statutorily raped?


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Then why were you saying the boy wasnt statutorily raped?




I dont think I did, if I did, I was wrong.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor Gunners, arguing with Lassy, what a pointless endeavour...


----------



## Reznor (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm glad she got off, actually. Although, it would be a different story if the teacher where male.

Then again, I have a teacher fetish, so the story itself turns me on.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

> Poor Gunners, arguing with Lassy, what a pointless endeavour...




Listen, and listen carefully, if you call me by that name again without reason, I assure you I wont make your stay here pleasant.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Mar 23, 2006)

The age of consent in my country is 15. However anyone in a position of power compared to the young person (a teacher, like in this case) is not allowed to have sex with kids who are younger than 18. Or something like that. 

Anyways this is US laws, so it doesn't matter. I'd definitely agree that there is a double standard in today's society when it comes to things like this. Women gets of far easier than men in these situations, as highlighted in this case.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Listen, and listen carefully, if you call me by that name again without reason, I assure you I wont make your stay here pleasant.


 
Save your threats dude, you have no power to back them up.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Save your threats dude, you have no power to back them up.





Mods do.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Mods do.


 
And you think you'll get mod support because someone called you a name you didn't like?

Anyway to get this back on topic, does anyone know whats happened with her since then?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Mods do.




But you are not mod, green daffy is ( cant spell you name).

It sounded pretty funny anyway, ''call me that and i will make you stay unpleaseant''

Ok.

Anyway, to make this post meaniful, i wonder if the child was a girl, if the parents would make her testify.



> Anyway to get this back on topic, does anyone know whats happened with her since then?



She stated her remourse, and ''hoped that the boy involved could make a full recovery'' she is also back with her husband who she cheated on.


----------



## niko (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> And you think you'll get mod support because someone called you a name you didn't like?
> 
> Anyway to get this back on topic, does anyone know whats happened with her since then?




He has called me that many times without any reason, I'm fed up dealing with it, I've already been told that I should not flame if anyone resorts to flame-baiting or such, as a mod you should understand that.


On topic; She probably works in burger king.



> It sounded pretty funny anyway, ''call me that and i will make you stay unpleaseant''




I should have flamed him, but I made a promise not to fall back on flaming other members if they insult or bother me in any way, if you find this funny, well, thats you.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 23, 2006)

Then just ignore him lassy. Gosh.

Has this story been updated?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2006)

> *, but I guess your still new on the job.*



Ouch that was cold.

Dude chill da shit down, god, get over it.


----------



## Zodd (Mar 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yet she could think to have sex, regardless i will turn what you say, suppose the boy go the teacher pregnant, somewhat same situation too young to be a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a woman can rape a boy, there was a case where a woman did just that.





			
				DesertLily said:
			
		

> That stuff about a woman not being able to rape a boy/man/whatever?  That's bullshit.  There are many, MANY more men who get raped by a woman every year than you think.  Just because women are supposedly weaker does not mean that they are unable of overpowering a man.  And a penis can go hard, even if the man doesn't want to have sex.
> 
> Besides, statutory rape isn't overpowering someone who doesn't want to have sex, it's having sex with someone who is under the age of consent.  There is NO reason why a woman should get off on statutory rape and a man can't.



The man is not having the baby, it's the woman. Unless you subscribe to spiritual mumbo-jumbo the man only contributes the baby batter and that's it. There is no spiritual connection. The woman is the one that A) Must have the child and B) Must raise the child. 

If your dick is hard, you're horny. If you're horny, you want sex PERIOD. I'm a guy, I should know. If you truly don't want sex, your dick is not hard. There are virtually no 14 year old girls who can overpower a grown man. It just doesn't happen. The reason there shouldn't be statutory rape for women and not men is because the young girl has not had the time to fully appreciate the repurcussions of her actions. Once in bed, the girl can be confused on the consent issue, or the man could rape her and intimidate her into believing she consented.

This is not the case for guys. That teacher is hot and any man/boy should be proud to take her to bed. 2000 years ago you would be the tribal hero and considered a man, now you're a victim of rape. Jeesh.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> The man is not having the baby, it's the woman. Unless you subscribe to spiritual mumbo-jumbo the man only contributes the baby batter and that's it. There is no spiritual connection. The woman is the one that A) Must have the child and B) Must raise the child.


 
Whats your point?  That doesn't change the fact that the kid is underage.



			
				Zodd said:
			
		

> If your dick is hard, you're horny. If you're horny, you want sex PERIOD. I'm a guy, I should know. If you truly don't want sex, your dick is not hard. There are virtually no 14 year old girls who can overpower a grown man. It just doesn't happen. The reason there shouldn't be statutory rape for women and not men is because the young girl has not had the time to fully appreciate the repurcussions of her actions. Once in bed, the girl can be confused on the consent issue, or the man could rape her and intimidate her into believing she consented.


 
And a 14 year old boy understands the repurcussions of his actions?  Hell no, he just wants sex, he doesn't think through to realize he can get STDs from this woman or end up getting her pregnant.



			
				Zodd said:
			
		

> This is not the case for guys. That teacher is hot and any man/boy should be proud to take her to bed. 2000 years ago you would be the tribal hero and considered a man, now you're a victim of rape. Jeesh.


 
Yeah, thats 2,000 years ago, we did a lot of things then we don't do now.

Tell me, where do you draw the line?  Is it ok for a 10 year old boy to have sex with a woman if he can find one that wants to have sex with him?  There are plenty of consequences to sex other than pregnancy and I seriously doubt many of the 14 year old boys grasp those consequences.


----------



## The Transporter (Mar 23, 2006)

^ There is a little truth there....


Anywho, this case is SOO hairy, it's not even funny. Yes, it IS fucked up that this case would be BLATENTLEY different if this was a Man Teacher+Girl. It's kinda sad really....

However, I do have to say, that, unless the woman used her position of power to her advantage(I.e. I fail you if you don't have sex with me, lmao), then the worst case senario should be statuatory rape....however, this is oddly not the case. So yeah, this SCREAMS double standard lol.

And, it is actually possible to rape a man pretty easy, just give the guy a Viagra, and, he's good to go.... 

Now, what makes this case so much different from the others though, is that, it dosen't matter if he was 14, or 23 in college, 9 out of 10 times, he would have slept with her, REGARDLESS of his age. Put a Girl in that situation? Whole different story....

Now, speaking as a guy, if I was the kid, given litterally the holy grail of teenage fantasy's, you can bet your ass I'd hit it lol. 

However, if he really did care about her, he would have said no, due to the legal implications that can be inflicted on her, or, told no one. 

But really, now that I think about it, that kids an ass....If you WILLINGLY sleep with someone older then you, KNOWING it can get her in deep shit, and fucking TELL someone? That's some assholery right there...

-Simon


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

> teacher that had sex with young boy gets off


Either he is skilled for his age or she was faking it.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> The man is not having the baby, it's the woman. Unless you subscribe to spiritual mumbo-jumbo the man only contributes the baby batter and that's it. There is no spiritual connection. The woman is the one that A) Must have the child and B) Must raise the child.


Legally, financially, and on other respects, the boy would be having a child.  Regardless of whether he is underage when he impregnate someone, eventually he will be liable for his actions.  (I'm sure this is the case in the US.  And I think parents of the guy would have some obligations too.)  It's a stupid move to think you can have a child and assume the mother will be raising it alone just because you were under the age of consent when you knocked her up.  In four years he will be 18, and he will be the father of a 4 year-old.


----------



## $!@de (Mar 23, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> This is silly there is no way it qualifies as "Rape". That 14 year old was having the time of his life.


I aggree wit this dude^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2006)

By the logic most of you are using, sex with minors is ok so long as they enjoy it.

So are you guys saying it would be ok for a 14 year old girl and a 50 year old man to have sex as long as she "had the time of her life"?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 23, 2006)

The age of consent in Israel is 14 (though there are specialized cases where it can be raised to 16 and currently many consider this to be the real age)....We get busy at a young age.

Anyway, things work out fine with that and there aren't mass cases of poor kiddies who are screwed up for life. I simply don't consider a case where a teenager willingly has sex with someone else to be rape. This is just part of the moral panic the U.S. and other nation is having over kids being kidnapped. Which is a result of that subject being sensationalized by the media. Anyway...

Yes, there is a double standard here. However differences should be made regarding genders. 14 year old girls and 14 year old boys see things very differently and thus the law should that into consideration.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> By the logic most of you are using, sex with minors is ok so long as they enjoy it.
> 
> So are you guys saying it would be ok for a 14 year old girl and a 50 year old man to have sex as long as she "had the time of her life"?


And apparently males are off scot-free if they have the kids while they are minors.  What a shock the real world will be to these people.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 23, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> If your dick is hard, you're horny. If you're horny, you want sex PERIOD. I'm a guy, I should know. If you truly don't want sex, your dick is not hard. There are virtually no 14 year old girls who can overpower a grown man. It just doesn't happen.



Do you know how your own body works?  The penis can get hard at any time, no matter what is happening.  It does not mean you are horny.  If you're horny, your penis is hard.  If your penis is hard, you're not necessarily horny.

And there's a tool that a 14 year old is capable of using.  Six-year old kids have been said to use these at times.  It's called a gun.  And I'm sure there are plenty of teenage girls who have fallen in love with 18+ men, and wanted to have sex with them.  Then you take the ones that are more on the crazy side who would take a gun and force them to have sex.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

but really if this chicc was ugly she wouldnt be free. banging ugly chiccs aint whoa


----------



## ShikaShadow (Mar 23, 2006)

The title of this thread made me wonder what the pics were going to be...

I agree that there is a double standard


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2006)

> The man is not having the baby, it's the woman. Unless you subscribe to spiritual mumbo-jumbo the man only contributes the baby batter and that's it. There is no spiritual connection. The woman is the one that A) Must have the child and B) Must raise the child.



It not bearing the child, it is being a father, he would still be at a young age, but would have too take the responsible of being a father.

Then there is the fact that if he got her pregnant, if he could he probably wouldnt sleep with her if he didnt want there to be a chance of her being the mother, if he pregnated her he would forever be tied to her.



> If your dick is hard, you're horny. If you're horny, you want sex PERIOD. I'm a guy, I should know. If you truly don't want sex, your dick is not hard. There are virtually no 14 year old girls who can overpower a grown man. It just doesn't happen. The reason there shouldn't be statutory rape for women and not men is because the young girl has not had the time to fully appreciate the repurcussions of her actions. Once in bed, the girl can be confused on the consent issue, or the man could rape her and intimidate her into believing she consented.



Yeh, but if a 14 year old girl wanted sex, she would have consented for it, the same thing if with this case, stop being bias.

And it is possible for a male to be raped, it has been done, a woman raped a 15 year old boy in the toilets.



> Once in bed, the girl can be confused on the consent issue, or the man could rape her and intimidate her into believing she consented.[



I dont see how this situation would differ so much from a female, the fact is if a female consented the male would be in trouble regardless, samething should apply to this teacher, she could have tricked and confused the child.



> This is not the case for guys. That teacher is hot and any man/boy should be proud to take her to bed. 2000 years ago you would be the tribal hero and considered a man, now you're a victim of rape. Jeesh.




And suppose a girl hat a ''hot'' male teacher and had sex with him, people would see it as wrong which it is.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 24, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes.  If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.




sad but true


----------



## C?k (Mar 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'm glad she got off, actually. *Although, it would be a different story if the teacher where male.*
> 
> Then again, I have a teacher fetish, so the story itself turns me on.


 
Now that is true. there would have been a major uproar had it been a male teacher who had sex with a female student charges would have been pressed probably, he'd been fired and turned into the ultimate pervert by the press lol


----------



## kaizuki (Mar 31, 2006)

that kid is dumbass! that teacher is hot and he told?!?! if i was getting a's and getting some i wouldn't tell a soul!!!!!


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Mar 31, 2006)

For a teacher she is very good looking -.-.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 31, 2006)

People keep saying how unbelievably hot she is, personally I don't think she's all that great looking.


----------



## narutokun15 (Mar 31, 2006)

kaizuki said:
			
		

> that kid is dumbass! that teacher is hot and he told?!?! if i was getting a's and getting some i wouldn't tell a soul!!!!!


Agreed. Unless the teacher was ugly! If she was ugly-ass and tried to make a move on me, I'd blow the wistle right on her ass! Cause no amount of A's is worth the disgusting memories of having known that you did it w/ a wrinkled old 50 year old teacher! But this one doesn't look bad, a little plain-faced though! 

You know, I saw some clips of a hentai that featured a teacher _jackin off a teen in class!_ That was fucking nuts, but it made me think of this! I wouldn't want that to happen to me (could you imagine how embrassing it would be to have to tell the nurse?) but, I'd want to do the teacher that did jack him off!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 31, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> People keep saying how unbelievably hot she is, personally I don't think she's all that great looking.




After one beer, she is 20/10. See you don't even need to get wasted.


----------



## Swimfan908 (Mar 31, 2006)

> This illustrates quite well the horrible double standard when it comes to sex crimes. If it were a man and a 14 year old girl people would be asking for his head on a pike, but since it was a woman she gets off.



ITS TRUE! OH ITS TRUE~


----------



## haunted (Mar 31, 2006)

ha ha ha. Teacher gets off. get it? she 'got off.' lawl


----------



## sexcrave (Apr 1, 2006)

that fucking slimy slutty daughter of a bitch, god damn her... she got away just because shes a female?... it's not fair.... this reminds me of my horny math teacher ( shes also a vice principal ) who snatched my classmate's cup of dairy queen....she ate the icecream in front of us.....


----------



## Nathan (Apr 1, 2006)

Article said:
			
		

> At a news conference in Tampa, Lafave said she has bipolar disorder, and her attorney said she is getting treatment.



Umm... what exactly is Bipolar disorder?


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Apr 1, 2006)

damn this kid is an idiot. I would bang my hot teacer again and again. Why do good things happne to the stupid kids?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2006)

I wish that would have been me in High school with one my dope teachers.til this day no one would have known.


----------



## Ichirin_no_hana (Apr 1, 2006)

wow...Where is world going at?


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 1, 2006)

Sex with girls = VERY BAD

Sex with boyz = VERY GOOD (to the boy)

The teacher was just teaching her student another
life lesson he would've learned sooner or later...lol

on another point...
that teacher was hot
it wasn't like he lost his virginity to an ugly fat teacher
I bet on anything that boy did NOT complain
and if he did he's G@Y


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Apr 1, 2006)

i*c*st is more taboo than this in my oppinion...


----------



## Neji (Apr 1, 2006)

hhaha i bet the 14 yr old raped the teacher


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 1, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> Umm... what exactly is Bipolar disorder?


Manic-depression.  So, instead of meds, she has sex with minors.


----------



## Zetsu (Apr 2, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I wish I had teachers like that back in High School.


 it will be a problem for me if she teach me.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> People keep saying how unbelievably hot she is, personally I don't think she's all that great looking.




In fairness, she doesn't look that bad 7/10.

Still it is more of the status behind it, compare her to many teachers at the school students would probably pick her out, it the status, of ''i fckd that teacher''

Still, the issue that pisses me of is what if the teacher was male and did that to a female, he would have a bunch of angry people on his case protesting him to go to jail.

---

Another thing, a lot of people are saying ''i would have done the same thing'' i did say that, the truth is would you?

Looking at it i wouldnt, and i am not gay, i wouldnt do it because she would be my friggin teacher, and there are girls that are my age who i would rather be with.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> In fairness, she doesn't look that bad 7/10.
> 
> Still it is more of the status behind it, compare her to many teachers at the school students would probably pick her out, it the status, of ''i fckd that teacher''
> 
> ...


get the fucc out of here with that shit. if my teachers were then id tell em ass down, face up.


----------



## Jink (Apr 2, 2006)

man when I was 14 all I could think about was pootang (same til this day) I would be ahppy as hell if I had sex with an incredibly hot teacher


----------



## MegaManMario (Apr 3, 2006)

Man when I was 14 I would have loved someone to have done that to me.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 3, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> get the fucc out of here with that shit. if my teachers were then id tell em ass down, face up.



Isn't it face down ass up?

As for wether or not I would have had sex with her at 14, I can honestly say I probably would have, but thats not the point.  I was not qualified at 14 to make that kind of decision.

I still have yet to see someone answer my question, if you have no problem with her having sex with a 14 year old because "she was hot" or because "he wanted it" then at what age do you draw the line, would it be ok for a 5 year old boy to have sex with her because "he wanted it"?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 3, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Isn't it face down ass up?
> 
> As for wether or not I would have had sex with her at 14, I can honestly say I probably would have, but thats not the point.  I was not qualified at 14 to make that kind of decision.
> 
> I still have yet to see someone answer my question, if you have no problem with her having sex with a 14 year old because "she was hot" or because "he wanted it" then at what age do you draw the line, would it be ok for a 5 year old boy to have sex with her because "he wanted it"?



No, at 5 years old this would not be appropiate. The line should be drawn with the onset of puberty. At that age people (especially males) begin to sexually mature and desire sexual experiences. A 5 year old would not desire sex because he wouldn't have matured to the point while a 14 year old would have.

I am curious as to what negative effects this could have on this teenager. Maybe it's because I've never had relations with anyone significantly older then me, but I can't see any psychological harm in the sort of relationship the boy and the teacher had.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> No, at 5 years old this would not be appropiate. The line should be drawn with the onset of puberty. At that age people (especially males) begin to sexually mature and desire sexual experiences. A 5 year old would not desire sex because he wouldn't have matured to the point while a 14 year old would have.
> 
> I am curious as to what negative effects this could have on this teenager. Maybe it's because I've never had relations with anyone significantly older then me, but I can't see any psychological harm in the sort of relationship the boy and the teacher had.




Actually, females sexually mature younger than boys do.

So it makes more sense for the teacher to get in trouble for sleeping with a boy instead of a girl, law doesnt see it that way though.


----------



## ENSG (Apr 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Actually, females sexually mature younger than boys do.
> 
> So it makes more sense for the teacher to get in trouble for sleeping with a boy instead of a girl, law doesnt see it that way though.



Hmmm, that is interesting.  Stories like this can get on national news for a teacher to sleep with a 14 year old, but I don't think I have ever heard of a girl getting rapped by a guy teacher on CNN. When girls mature faster, it seems this would happen more often to female students then males.


----------



## i-eat-crayonz (Apr 3, 2006)

it's still wrong.....she shouldn't have got off X(


----------



## _roLo (Apr 3, 2006)

isnt sex at 14 years legal already? =/
if she didnt rape him... then it should be ok .. right?


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 3, 2006)

teacher that had sex with young boy *gets off*..(PICS inside)

pun intended?


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 4, 2006)

This whole thread is like some great cosmic pun gone bad.  Gigora save us!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 4, 2006)

This thread is still alive


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 4, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what negative effects this could have on this teenager. Maybe it's because I've never had relations with anyone significantly older then me, but I can't see any psychological harm in the sort of relationship the boy and the teacher had.


STDs, for one.  Someone that young has a much greater chance of being arrogant towards risk.  Not that it goes away when they reach 18 (which would be the age required to make this legal), but there is a reason it's called the age of reason.

The most overlooked aspect of this that people in this thread are making is pregnancy.  Even though he's a minor, he would likely be obligated to help raise the child when he comes of age (18 or something).  Now, I'm not saying I know what the law in Florida is for child support and the like, but I suspect it's not good (as in, you can't get off scot-free) for adult males with children.  Hell, some places would shift the responsibilities of the father onto the paternal grandparents till the father is an adult.

Now, you might say he could have got some other young girl pregnant, and, yeah, he could have.  But it was an adult (in a position of power towards the child) who should understand the risks that was the pther party.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 4, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> No, at 5 years old this would not be appropiate. The line should be drawn with the onset of puberty. At that age people (especially males) begin to sexually mature and desire sexual experiences. A 5 year old would not desire sex because he wouldn't have matured to the point while a 14 year old would have.


 
You do realize that different people reach puberty at different ages right?  Some people reach it as young as 8 or 9 and some girls have been known to start having their periods at 5.  Do you think it woudl be appropriate for these kids to start having sex with fully grown adults?



			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what negative effects this could have on this teenager. Maybe it's because I've never had relations with anyone significantly older then me, but I can't see any psychological harm in the sort of relationship the boy and the teacher had.


 
I don't know, how about the idea that having sex with young kids is ok?  How about growing up thinking that even though you're 50 its ok to fuck a 12 year old?


----------



## gamer (Apr 4, 2006)

damn lucky little boy. i know to society its all wrong but if i had a hot teacher, i wouldnt think twice.

note: i am 21 now


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 4, 2006)

gamer said:
			
		

> damn lucky little boy. i know to society its all wrong but if i had a hot teacher, i wouldnt think twice.
> 
> note: i am 21 now


Yes, and hopefully now you would at least think twice.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2006)

> I don't know, how about the idea that having sex with young kids is ok? How about growing up thinking that even though you're 50 its ok to fuck a 12 year old?



You know, that is actually a point. What happened now could change his perception on what is acceptable in age diffrence with sex.


----------



## Aruka (Apr 4, 2006)

This is stupid. -.-; With a teacher looking like that, who would believe it would be rape?

Not unless the student was gay, of course.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 4, 2006)

Aruka said:
			
		

> This is stupid. -.-; With a teacher looking like that, who would believe it would be rape?
> 
> Not unless the student was gay, of course.


 
Would that work in the reverse? If it was a really attractive male teacher and underage girls? Would you still be saying "its not rape, well unless of course she's gay".

Just because someone is physically attractive isn't the go ahead to have sex with them, or even a sure bet that you would want to.

The law says he is too young to give consent, hence statutory rape.


----------



## Aruka (Apr 4, 2006)

> Just because someone is physically attractive isn't the go ahead to have sex with them, or even a sure bet that you would want to.



Its a different case. She (the rapist) is a girl. And the victim, is a guy.

If he didn't want her to do anything to him, he could've defended himself, after all, he is a guy... and we all know the men are physically stronger than women.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 4, 2006)

Aruka said:
			
		

> Its a different case. She (the rapist) is a girl. And the victim, is a guy.
> 
> If he didn't want her to do anything to him, he could've defended himself, after all, he is a guy... and we all know the men are physically stronger than women.


 
By that logic someone who doesn't physically resist isn't a victim, if a 10 year old girl consents then it isn't rape, is that what you're saying?  I mean even if she were stronger she still consented.

The fact remains we have statutory rape laws because rape isn't always by physical force.  When someone slips sleeping medication into someone elses drink that isn't rape by force, but its still rape.

Being physically strong doesn't mean shit.


----------

